
Show HN: Inboxes.com – find the best deals in emails - oron
https://inboxes.com
======
oron
We process 1000s of emails each day from a curated hand picked list of top 500
US retailers so you can search them and get alerts without subscribing to more
emails.

I have built this as a side project pivoting from my temp email website trying
to do something with all the content that flows in there.

Monetizing with affiliate links.

Looking forward to comments and thoughts.

